# Eure Meinung ist gefragt -Umfrage zur Marke "Rose"



## Anna-Friederike (8. Oktober 2011)

Liebe MTB-ler 

Ich oute mich hier als relativ unwissend auf dem großen Gebiet des  Mountainbikings - und hoffe genau deswegen auf Eure Hilfe! Wir, eine  Gruppe von Studenten, schreiben derzeit eine Arbeit über die Firma Rose  (und ja, das wissen die auch und sind mit im Boot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) und brauchen hierfür Eure Einschätzung zur Marke an sich - dennes gibt ja auch noch Red Bull, Edelrose, Red Rose....

Was haltet Ihr davon? Gibt es qualitative Unterschiede? Herrscht  vielleicht z.T. eine bisschen "Verwirrung" im Hinblick auf diese neue  Marke? Stell sich vielleicht jemand die frage, warum es nun eigentlich  Rose als zusätzliche marke gibt? Und so weiter und so fort...

Wir freuen uns über wirkllich jeden Kommentar, jede meinung, jede Fragestellung - bitte lobt  und lästert , zieht vom Leder  oder verteilt Komplimente  was das Zeug hält.

Vielen, vielen dank für Eure Mithilfe und viele Grüße!


----------



## sramx9 (8. Oktober 2011)

moin

ich will mal beginnen.
Ich habe NULL Erfahrung mit Roseversand.
Bis vor 2 ? Jahren hat mich Rose überhaupt nicht interessiert. 

Die RedBull-Serie der MTB fand / finde ich ( ungeachtet der guten Technik und des P/L-Verhältnisses ) wirklich so gnadenlos öde, langweilig und "unsexy", dass ich nicht im Traum darauf gekommen wäre sie zu kaufen.
Dagegen gefällt mir die Rose-Serie RICHTIG gut.

Gruß
Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (8. Oktober 2011)

Im Aktuellen Katalog gibt es doch nur noch Rose samt abregeln aber RedBull wurde doch schon aussortiert bzw gibt es nur noch Restbestände auf der Internetseite (denke ich zumindest).
Sonst finde ich das so wie es jetzt is recht übersichtlich. 
Rose (männer)
RedRose (frauen)
EdelRose (überflüssig)

so sehe ich das zumindest


----------



## Trekki (8. Oktober 2011)

Rose hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahre Entwickelt. Davor gab es nur einige eigene Räder, deren Name ich nicht mit Rose verbinden würde (Red X etc.), dann ist Rose als Marke hinzu gekommen und aktuell gibt es nur noch eigene Räder.
-trekki, der seit ca. 25 Jahren regelmässig bei Rose einkauft und sich im Laden umschaut.


----------



## rene_gade81 (9. Oktober 2011)

Es ist doch Einstellungssache wie beim Auto. Der eine fährt VW , der andere wieder Mercedes etc. ! 

Ich finde Rose TOP ! Und die VIELEN positiven Feedbacks die man DAUERND und STÄNDIG im www lesen kann, sprechen doch schon für die Marke!
Ich finde den konfig. bei Rose echt SUPER ! Es gibt keine andere seite, wo man es SO Konfig. kann, wie man es wirklich will, ohne groß drauf zu zahlen  ! 

Viele bieten wenn immer nur eine Komponente komplett an. Zb. bei Sram x0 etc., muss man alles nehmen von der x0 Serie - bei Rose kann man x0 und x9 beliebig zusammenstellen und machen was man will, ohne das es einen aufpreis kostet, oder halt den aufpreis bei besserer ausstattung, der ja normal ist! 

Also ich finde bis jetzt is rose vom service und leistung an der spitze. Aber ich gebe mich auch mit weiteren marken gar nicht mehr ab. Hmmmm... 

greetz


----------



## Freakozead (9. Oktober 2011)

rene_gade81 schrieb:


> Ich finde den konfig. bei Rose echt SUPER ! Es gibt keine andere seite, wo man es SO Konfig. kann, wie man es wirklich will, ohne groß drauf zu zahlen  !
> 
> Viele bieten wenn immer nur eine Komponente komplett an. Zb. bei Sram x0 etc., muss man alles nehmen von der x0 Serie - bei Rose kann man x0 und x9 beliebig zusammenstellen und machen was man will, ohne das es einen aufpreis kostet, oder halt den aufpreis bei besserer ausstattung, der ja normal ist!
> greetz


Also ganz stimmt das nicht, aber es is leider bei viel zu wenigen der Fall Bei Trek geht es zum Bleistift
Ansonsten zum Thema:
Rose ist einfach nur TOP!!! aber die Frage in ein Rose Herstellerforum zu stellen ist nen bissl doof(sry aber ist so^^), weil nur leute, die sich für Rose interessieren, es gut finden im Roseforum rumgeistern!
Ich persönlich denke, dass sich Rose in den letzten 5 Jahren von einer ganz netten Nebenmarke zu einer echten Hauptmarke auf dem Markt gemausert hat, die Räder sind einfach nur top
Grüße, der Freako


----------



## rene_gade81 (9. Oktober 2011)

Also ganz stimmt das nicht, aber es is leider bei viel zu wenigen der Fall
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bei Trek geht es zum Bleistift
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OKAY ... dann liegt es wohl auch dran, das ich bei einigen anderen nur schaut, aber bei dir marke nicht ! Aber auch egal, ich bin bei rose und bleibe es wohl auch ! 

Schauen kann man dennoch immer mal und vergleichen ) Ist ein muss ! Kleine wink... ^^


----------



## jojo2 (9. Oktober 2011)

zu threaderstellers frage,
die ich allerdings nicht ganz versteh´
oder sehr unterschiedlich verstehen kann...

versuch ich mal eine aussage über mich und rose:

rose kannte ich zunächst nur als einen Händler für fahrradteile und
allem was zum radfahren dazu gehören kann
(einschließlich dieser komischen hartplastikpräservative für bananen)
bei rose habe ich manches übers netz eingekauft.

auf die räder wurde ich aufmerksam, als rose auch solche für
den bergrunterbereich (den "gravitybereich") - also räder mit 160 und mehr mm
konstruierte und anbot.
und da ich grade zu dem zeitpunkt selbst vom marathon weg wollte und 
technischer und waghalsiger und aufregender und so fahren wollte,
habe ich die möglichkeit genutzt, ein rad von rose auf einem workshop 
für ein paar tage zu testen. 
getestet - für mich für gut befunden und gekauft - seither fahre ich rose räder.
die anderen räder aus dem haus, die nicht den namenszug rose tragen, schaue ich mir gar nicht - 
passen nicht in meinen interssensbereich und daher gibt´s für mich keine verwirrung bzgl. der marken, 
vermag daher auch keine qualitätsunterschiede feststellen, da ich die gar nicht näher betrachte.

ich gehöre in die sparte derjenigen, die räder mit 160 und 180mm federweg und so was fahren,
für marathonisti oder reine tourenfahrer mag das wieder ganz anders aussehen.

ja und:
rose finde ich gut
(man ist mit dieser einstellung allerdings unter umständen 
auch ein ein bißchen ein mitleidig betrachteter so-als-ob-bergrunterfahrer.
andererseits: ich brauche immer etwas mehr aufmerksamkeit und:
viel ... viel ehr`)
das jojo


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Oktober 2011)

Vor etwa 15Jahren schaute ich das erste Mal in einen Rose-Katalog.Au Mann!Was es dort alles gab...und da konnte der örtliche Radheini seinen minderwertigen Plunder selber behalten.  
Der Rose-Katalog ist für mich trotz Internet immer noch eine wichtige Informationsquelle.Besonders die Bekleidungsseiten...!Was dort für ein Aufwand betrieben wird...
Ich möchte den Rose-Katalog nicht missen.
Was die Bikes angeht,also designmässig hat sich da einiges zum Besseren verändert.
Der "Coolnes-Faktor" anderer Bikemarken ist mA etwas höher...
Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis waren schon die "Red Bull"-Bikes in Ordnung,wie auch die jetzigen "Rose"-Bikes.
 Als Zweit-Bike könnte ich mir schon ein "Rose" vorstellen,allerdings stört mich diese grobe Geometrieabstufung.
 16.5" ist für mich zu klein;18.5" ist mir zu groß.


----------



## -MIK- (9. Oktober 2011)

Service: Referenz in mindestens der EU
Qualität: Top
Kulanz: unschlagbar
Angebot: extrem groß

@TE: Bitte präzisiere Deine Frage etwas, so kann man keine gute bzw. genaue Antwort geben.


----------



## Freakozead (9. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kulanz: unschlagbar



Das stimmt!!! Bsp.: ich habe mir das Psycho Path 6 gekauft, und habe aus gründen, die mir nicht genau genannt wurden, mehr als 2 Monate gewartet...  sehr blöd, da ich deswegen die ersten 3 rennen noch mit meiner alten schleuder fahren musste... als "entschädigung" wurde mir statt des DT Swiss x1600 Satzes der aus dem 8er Modell(XR1450) und statt X9 umwerfer und schalthebel beides aus der X.0 Serie drangebaut, ich habe also praktisch das 8er Modell bekommen, aber nur das 6er Bezahlt!!!! Danke nochmal an Rose dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (10. Oktober 2011)

Also ich persönlich kann nur positives über Rose berichten.

+ top Servicve
+ schneller Versand
+ Riesenauswahl
+ Top Design (elagant, sportlich und im Trend)
+ Preis-Leistung stimmt


----------



## Deleted 161766 (10. Oktober 2011)

ich kann mich da nur anschließen. bin vorher ein cube gefahren und nun zu rose gewechselt. top qualität!

-top service
-super versand
-super preise


----------



## jojo2 (17. Oktober 2011)

die threaderstellerin war seit 08.10. nicht mehr unter dem usernamen online
das ist doch doof
also find ich jezz


----------



## BansheeNico (19. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> die threaderstellerin war seit 08.10. nicht mehr unter dem usernamen online
> das ist doch doof
> also find ich jezz



Wieso? Sie muss sich doch nicht einloggen um den Thread zu verfolgen!? 

Hab doch glatt vergessen auf den Anlass als solchen zu antworten:
- Versand habe ich das letzte mal 1992 oder 1993 genutzt, war damals aber zufrieden. Da es nur rund 85km
  sind fahre ich aber lieber selbst hin 
- Service habe ich nie in Anspruch genommen, da ich keine Mängel hatte; ein ganzes Rad habe ich noch 
  nicht bei Rose gekauft
- wie so oft gibt es freundliche und unfreundliche Mitarbeiter

Was ich gut finde:
- Wenn man sich für ein Rad interessiert kann man es i.d.R. direkt probefahren
- Große Auswahl an Zubehör und auch Kleinkram (den der sog. Fachhandel meist nicht hat und oft auch nicht 
  bestellen kann oder will), naherzu alles was ich kaufen wollte war auch vorrätig.

Was ich nicht gut finde:
- Die Preisgestaltung ist komisch; manche Sachen sind dauerhaft günstig, andere Sachen sind m.E. maßlos 
  überteuert; habe z.B. meine Oakley Five Square Ducati beim Optiker (offizieller Oakler Händer, Preis laut 
  Auszeichnung ohne erkennbaren oder verhandelten Rabatt!) für 99 EUR statt 160 EUR bei Rose bekommen.
  Das ist nur ein Beispiel!
- Beim Lagerverkauf werden auch hochpreisige Teile manchmal ungünstig gelagert, so dass es durch Kontakt 
  mit anderen Teilen zu Beschädigungen oder Kratzern kommen kann. Hier sollte man gerade große Teile wie 
  Kurbeln mit kettenblätten vllt. einpacken / besser schützen.


----------



## -MIK- (19. Oktober 2011)

Aber um mal auf die offenen Fragen zu antworten, bzw. um die eigene Frage mal zu spezifizieren...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Oktober 2011)

Meine Meinung:

+ sehr guter Service
+ schneller zuverlässiger Versand mit sehr guter Verpackung
+ sehr gutes Bekleidungsangebot
o Preis-Leistung ist okay
- eingeschränkte Teile-Auswahl im Vergleich zu den Super-Discountern
- Rahmendesign ist "gewöhnungsbedürftig"
- homepage ist für für die "Suche" recht umständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anna-Friederike (22. Oktober 2011)

Ihr Lieben 
Die Threadstellerin entschuldigt sich fürs nicht mehr online-sein - stimmt, das ist doof (leider ging das aus Krankheitsgründen (erst ich, dann der rechner :// ) nicht eher )....
Gerade deswegen: herzlichen Dank für die ganzen Antworten!!!! Das hilft nicht nur mir, sondern noch drei weiteren uni-mitstreitern =)
Danke schön!!!


----------



## jojo2 (22. Oktober 2011)

ich hoffe, ihr beiden seid wieder ganz gesund (du und der rechner)
viel spass noch


----------



## Anna-Friederike (22. Oktober 2011)

Alles wieder gut ) Danke


----------



## lordpoldy (22. Oktober 2011)

Technisch Top
Optisch Flop
Der Rosekatalog ist ne nette Klolektüre aber für meinen Geschmack viel zu Mainstram.
Wären die Räder optisch ansprechender, wäre mein nächstes Bike nicht von Canyon...


----------



## MettiMett (22. Oktober 2011)

Sind doch optisch der Hammer! Sehen in Real aber auch besser aus!


----------



## lordpoldy (22. Oktober 2011)

Mir sind se zu schlicht..... sieht irgendwie nach nix aus! Am schlimmsten finde ich die RRs, war im laden ja schon gucken!
Und sowas ansprechendes haben die nicht.... Ist aber ja bekanntlicherweise auch Geschmacks Sache


----------



## -MIK- (22. Oktober 2011)

Das Strive ist optisch natürlich ne Ansage, technisch hingegen.... naja...


----------



## Alex-F (23. Oktober 2011)

Wenn mann auf krumme Rohre steht....


----------



## cherokee779 (5. November 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Wenn mann auf krumme Rohre steht....



Aha, der Erste, der es auch gemerkt hat. Bei mir war es das 2009er Jabba Wood 8. Erster Rahmen (Oberrohr) extrem krumm. Das Bike lief zweispurig mit ca. 4 Zentimetern Versatz. Zweiter Rahmen auch krumm, aber nicht mehr so stark. Vor der zweiten Nachbesserung rief mich ein freundlicher Mitarbeiter von Rose an und teilte mir mit, dass er im Lager die restlichen Rahmen nachgeschaut hätte und die auch nicht gerader wären. Das läge an der Fertigung. Auf meine Frage, ob er mir denn ein 2010er Rahmen geben könnte, sagte er, dass er keine 2009er mehr hätte. Die, die er nachgeschaut hätte wären die 2010er gewesen.

Mein Fazit:

+ Damals TOP-Ausstattung zum supergünstigen Preis

+ Abwicklung der Reklamationen dauerte zwar, ging aber völlig problemlos

+ Wandlung des Kaufvertrags mit sofortiger Erstattung des gesamten Kaufpreises ging ebenfalls ohne Probleme

- ROSE war damals nicht in der Lage, mir ein Jabba Wood Rahmen mit geradem Oberrohr zu besorgen. Das deutet darauf hin, dass ROSE beim schlechtesten aller Thaiwan-Rahmenschweißer ein(ge)kauft (hat). Für mich ein Grund dort nichts mehr zu kaufen.

VG


----------



## RLP-Biker (6. November 2011)

Ich habe 2006 mein erstes Rad bei Rose gekauft

hatte 4 Jahre später einen Rahmenbruch, der Rahmen wurde OHNE wenn und aber getauscht (Rose gibt ja 10 Jahre Garantie). 

habe mir 2008 ein Rennrad bei Rose gekauft und 2009 ein MTB für meine Freundin.

der Service ist echt 1a.

das ist der Grund warum ich bei Rose kaufe.

Ich fühle mich bei Rose sehr gut aufgehoben.

Hatte aber auch schon einige ärgerliche "zwischenfälle" welche aber 100% zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-o-B (10. November 2011)

Nur Verlaub, die Frage ist nicht ordentlich gestellt. Was wollt ihr denn für eure Arbeit überhaupt wissen? Ob die Kunden mit den Leistungen der Fa. Rose als Händler zufrieden sind, oder wie die Marke ROSE als Radhersteller am Markt eingeschätzt wird? 

  Die Leistungen des Händlers stehen meines Erachtens in der ganzen Szene eher ausgesprochen positiv dar, da dürfte nur wenige abweichende Meinungen geben (aber klar, die gibt es und das muss auch so sein). 

Es gibt eine Riesenauswahl, nicht nur an Fahrrädern, sondern an allem möglichen Zubehör und Bekleidung. Mir fällt da jetzt spontan kein Mitbewerber ein, der derart umfassend anbietet. Und das Angebot auch noch im einem derart geräumigen und architektonisch ansprechenden Laden präsentiert. Das ist wirklich irre, da gibt es schon so gut wie alles ab Lager (ich brauche mal spontan ´ne GPS-Karte für die Schweiz, kein Problem, Griff in´s Lager) und wenn nicht, wird das bestellt und ist Ruckzuck beim Kunden. 

Der restliche Service wurde ja schon hinreichend gelobt, da fällt mir auch nichts mehr zu ein. Kann ich jedenfalls  auch was Reklamationen angeht- nur bestätigen.

  Der Grund, warum die Marke Rose als Fahrradmarke sicherlich ein wenig umstrittener ist, hat auch meines Erachtens nicht wirklich mir der Qualität der Räder zu tun. Die kommen ja auch bei den meisten Tests gut weg, in Hinsicht auf Preis / Leistung liegen die meisten ganz vorne.

Aber wenn man sich anschaut, wie martialisch sich manche von den Fahrern kleiden (ich auch, sieht einfach witzig aus), dann ist schon klar, dass ein Herstellername, der an schöne Blumen erinnert, nicht gerade das Image transportiert, das der Fahrer transportieren will. Man versucht zwar hier offensichtlich mit martialischen Namen wie Psycho Path dagegen zu halten, aber solange da groß ein Blümchen als Marke auf dem Rahmen steht, wirkt das auf viele halt ein wenig gewollt und nicht gekonnt. 

Das entzieht sich auch einer objektiven Beurteilung. 

  Warum kaufen sich die Leute die teuren deutschen Autos? Vergleicht man die AudiBmwMercedes mit z. B. Toyota, Lexus oder Volvo, wird man feststellen, dass die Sitze fast immer aus dem Hause Recaro kommen, die Steuerelektronik von Siemens oder Bosch, die Bremsen von Brembo, die Beleuchtung von Hella, die Schlösser von Kiekert, usw.  Da wird auch nur zusammen gebaut (genau wie bei den Rädern). Nur das Fahrwerk kommt aus dem eigenen Hause (es sein denn, man entscheidet sich für einen SEAT, es gibt keinen ernsthaft objektiven Grund, VW zu kaufen  außer Image).  Ein Porsche Boxster S ist einem Audi TTRS - technisch wie von der Leistung her betrachtet - doch nicht in dem Maße überlegen, das einem der Preis glauben machen könnte (will). 

  Aber das Image!!!

  Das ist das Problem, warum es auch Threads wie Rose unbeliebter als andere Direktversender? gibt. Und das Image ist sicherlich für jüngere Leute immer wichtiger als für ältere. Das ist der Grund, warum die Einschaltquoten für Fernsehsender in der Kategorie 16-40 Jahre wichtig sind. Alte (bin 47) lassen sich nicht mehr so nachhaltig beeinflussen und geben in der Regel weniger auf die Meinung anderer, bzw. sind in ihrer Meinung meist schon fest gefahrener als junge Leute.

  Und ´nen Killer, Mountainmaster o. ä.  ist in der Wortgestalt ganz klar mit mehr Sexappeal gesegnet denn ein Röschen.


----------



## -MIK- (11. November 2011)

Ein sehr konstruktiver Post!!


----------



## M-o-B (11. November 2011)

Besten Dank. Man tut, was man kann.


----------



## Mr_Tea (11. November 2011)

Hi,
ich habe gerade für meine Freundin ein WPS Factory Hardtail bestellt, da der Preis mit gegenwärtig 20%igem Rabatt angemessen geworden ist- statt einem 7005 Aluminium-Rahmen wird nur 6066 T6 verbaut.

Warum nie wieder:
- Lieferzeit bei Bestellung war mit 5 Wochen angegeben, gedauert hat es fast doppelt so lang. Erst durch ein Anruf bei Rose kam Bewegung in die Sache. Das ist noch verkraftbar, aber:

- heute wurde das Bike geliefert, allerdings statt mit einem hochwertigen FSA XC-190 Riser mit nem günsiten Rose-Lenker.
Darauf wurde ich seitens Rose nicht aufmerksam gemacht, auch nicht bei meinem vorhergehenden Telefonat wegen der Lieferzeit. Hier wird offensichtlich darauf spekuliert, dass so etwas bei Unkundigen nicht auffällt. Also nochmal angerufen und gefragt, wie das kommt. Antwort: Der FSA sei nicht mehr lieferbar, deshalb der Rose. Dass das Bike nicht dem Angebot entspräche und ich mit meiner Reklamation recht habe, bestätigte der Mitarbeiter.

Mein Entgegenkommen war, dass mir der Differenzbetrag gutgeschrieben wird, um den Aufwand für beide Seiten gering zu halten. Antwort: "Das EDV- System lasse dies nicht zu." Das ist die billigste Ausrede überhaupt. "Und zudem sei das Bike bereits reduziert." Letzteres Argument enttarnt die versuchte Täuschung dann vollends. Der Kaufpreis inklusive Rabatt gilt für die angebotene oder mindestens gleichwertige Komponenten, nicht für minderwertige! 

Auch bot ich an, dass mir ein gleichwertiger anderer Lenker zugeschickt werden solle und ich ihn selbst  umtausche- auch das gehe nicht. Einzig Zurücksenden und Kaufpreiserstattung sei möglich. Diese Option steht mir laut BGB und AGB sowieso zu, das ist kein Entgegenkommen.

Mit diesem starrsinnigen Verhalten gibt es nur Verlierer: Ich habe Zeit und Zinsen verloren, Rose darf zwei mal Versand zahlen und verkauft weniger Bikes durch Reputationsverlust. 

Das Bike wird übrigens immer noch mit einem FSA-Lenker angepriesen, also Vorsicht! Gottlob gibt es Foren, damit kunden*un*freundliches Verhalten offen gelegt wird!


----------



## M-o-B (11. November 2011)

Hallo Mr. Tea.

Da hast du ja leider in den Topf gegriffen. Aber das Verhalten ist in der Tat sehr ungewöhnlich. Dass die einen Lenker montieren, der von der Bestellung abweicht, gut. Das ist nicht schön, aber wenn es denn nicht anders geht.... Aber dann muss das selbstredend bei der Preisfindung berücksichtigt werden.

Ich hatte mir mein Rad letztes Jahr ebenfalls mit dem Rabatt gekauft, das ging ganz wunderbar glatt. Überhaupt kein Problem. Meine Sonderwünsche wurden dabei auch vergünstigt berücksichtigt.

Das Verhalten dir gegenüber hinsichtlich eines kulanten Entgegenkommens ist nicht verständlich. Sowas hört man von denen auch nicht so oft (verglichen mit den Massen, die da raus gehen). Hilft dir aber nicht weiter.

Schade. Nichtsdestotrotz noch viel Spaß mit dem Bike.

Gruß


----------



## Trekki (11. November 2011)

M-o-B schrieb:


> Schade. Nichtsdestotrotz noch viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


Unwahrscheinlich, er hat es ja zurück geschickt.


----------



## M-o-B (12. November 2011)

Also Canyon mit Stevens zu vergleichen, naja... Stevens ist in der Tat ein  internationaler Hersteller, Canyon ist - wie Rose - ein Versender, der  genau wie Rose seine Räder überwiegend national vertreibt. Allen ist gemein, dass sie ihre Rahmen weitgehend selber entwickeln, der Rest wird (überwiegend) gepatcht.

Was die Entwicklung angeht, folge ich dir also nicht so ganz. Soweit ich weiß, entwickelt Rose die Rahmen schon selbst. Gefertigt werden die natürlich in Asien, das machen fast alle anderen auch (OK, Nicolai macht selbst...). Und Fehler liegen im menschlichen System. Auch bei Canyon wird es mal unzufriedene Kunden geben. Eigentlich dürfen gewisse Fehler nicht passieren, und schiefe Rahmen o. ä. die Endkontrolle nicht durchlaufen. Aber so ein Mist passiert immer wieder mal. 

Mein Rad würde ich mir da immer wieder kaufen, es sei denn, ein anderes passt mir einfach besser. Und ich bin schon in der glücklichen Situtation, da nicht so genau auf jeden Euro schauen zu müssen. 

Was die Bekleidung angeht: da stimme ich dir 100%ig zu. Die Klamotten von Rose sind sicherlich in mancher Hinsicht denen der Markenhersteller in puncto Passform und Haltbarkeit deutlich unterlegen. Aber der Preis..... Wenn man nicht so viel Kohle hat, sind die Sachen ein guter Kompromiß. Andererseits: Ich habe mir mal Schuhe von denen geholt, die sind wirklich klasse. Haben jetzt schon einiges mitgemacht und sind immer noch gut in Schuss. 

Wie immer liegt die Wahrheit im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Cabalor (13. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin im moment auch am überlegen mir nächstes Jahr ein neues Bike zu holen.
Finde die Bikes Jabba Wood oder das Granite Chief sehr interessant.
Optisch vom Design sehen die Bikes wirklich sehr schön aus,aber die Farbpalette ist absolut nicht mein Fall.
Für Saison 2012 hat man jetzt auch einfach die Farben unter den Bikes getauscht und nicht mal in neuen frischen Farben lackiert.
Der andosierte schwarze Rahmen mit schwarzen Aufkleber ist ja mal total langweilig und einfallslos.
Wieso kann man sich nicht dabei die Farbe der Aufkleber aussuchen.
So hätte man unter den Kundenbikes auch mehr Unterschiede und würde auch besser in die Rubrik Custom passen.

Finde jedenfalls diesen Bereich sehr wichtig,da man ja sein Bike mehrere Jahre fahren möchte und sich nicht nach zwei Jahren daran satt gesehen haben will.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (15. November 2011)

Mr_Tea schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe gerade für meine Freundin ein WPS Factory Hardtail bestellt, da der Preis mit gegenwärtig 20%igem Rabatt angemessen geworden ist- statt einem 7005 Aluminium-Rahmen wird nur 6066 T6 verbaut.
> 
> Warum nie wieder:
> ...


 

Hallo Mr_Tea,

es tut uns sehr leid, wenn du mit unserem Service und dem Ablauf beim Bikekauf unzufrieden bist. Wir möchten natürlich allen unseren Kunden einen sehr guten Service bieten und da steht die Zufriedenheit an oberster Stelle.

Der voraussichtliche Fertigstellungstermin des Bikes war am 20.10., der Versand war dann am 4.11.. Zwei Wochen Verspätung dürfen natürlich nicht sein. dafür entschuldigen wir uns. Leider kommt es bei Sonderaktionen manchmal zu Verzögerungen, aufgrund der vielen Bestellungen.

Mit dem Lenker hast du natürlich Recht und wir können ihn gerne tauschen. Um den Bau nicht noch weiter zu verzögern hatte unser Radverkauf diese Alternative gewählt. Der Original-Lenker von FSA hat zwar die Marke FSA drauf stehen, technisch hochwertiger ist in diesem Fall allerdings unser eigener Lenker, denn er ist mit 212 g statt 295 g sogar 83 g leichter. Wenn wir Alternativen wählen, dann nur technisch gleichwertig oder hochwertiger. Sonst halten wir natürlich immer Rücksprache mit unseren Kunden.

Wir hatten außerdem andere Schaltkomponenten ohne Aufpreis verbaut, damit wir das Bike möglichst schnell liefern können.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2011)

na das klingt schon anders als die darstellung von mr_tea

aber: hoffentlich artet dieser thread jetzt  nicht aus aus in:
ich bekomme mein rad schon irgendwie schneller und billiger,
muss nur eine entrüstete öffentlichkeit schaffen.

in anderen threads  werden schon genügend halbwahrheiten berichtet.
(damit meine ich nicht deine ausführugen mr_tea , das kann ich vom schreibtisch aus gar nicht beurteilen)


----------



## -MIK- (15. November 2011)

LOL, owned.... sei mal froh, dass Rose nicht auf den Vorschlag mit der Ausgleichszahlung eingegangen ist....


----------



## M-o-B (15. November 2011)

Ja, so passt das dann wieder viel besser in mein kleines Weltbild....


----------



## DerJoe (15. November 2011)

Mal meine Erfahrungen zu Rose:

Bis zur BikeTown nach Bocholt ist es von mir aus jetzt nicht soooo weit und ich fahre dort gelegentlich mal hin. Meistens Samstags und meistens, wenn ich mehrere Artikel benötige, die ich nicht vor Ort (Ruhrgebiet) bekomme .
Zu den Verkäufern vor Ort kann ich nur sagen, dass die TOP sind. Alle, an die ich bisher geraten bin, hatten auch Ahnung von der Materie. Und ich bin wirklich alles andere als ein unkomplizierter Kunde. Ich habe meine ganz eigenen Vorstellungen von dem, was ich an meinen Bikes haben möchte.
Einmal musste ein Verkäufer an der Techniktheke bestimmt 20x nach hinten ins Teilelager laufen, bis er ein Teil hatte, dass mich zufrieden stellte. Und das war an einem Samstag, was 'Grosskampftag' in der BikeTown bedeutet. Da standen noch sehr viele andere Kunden an der Techniktheke. Aber der Verkäufer blieb ruhig, freundlich und seine Beratung war sehr sachkompetent und ausführlich.

Ein Wort zu der Preisgestaltung. Für mich ist das alles sehr logisch. Nehmen wir einen Artikel wie das XT-Schaltwerk. Sowas wird die Firma Rose zu Tausenden im Jahr verkaufen, aber auch einkaufen. Daher bekommen die eine ganz andere Preisstaffelung beim Einkauf als die Firmen, die davon nur 50 oder 100 im Jahr verkaufen. Die Firma Rose gibt Anfang des Jahres ihre Vororder bei Paul Lange ab und kann dann ganz andere Preise aushandeln als eben der, der weniger Umsatz für die Firma Paul Lange bedeutet. Firmen wie Rose oder Brügelmann haben da gegenüber Paul Lange eine gute (machtvolle) Position.
Auf der anderen Seite ist Rose ganz klar Mainstream orientiert. Randgruppen wie ein paar FR- oder DH-Biker sind nicht unbedingt das Kerngeschäft dieser Firma. Daher werden die Umsätze und auch die Menge an eingekauften Produkten in diesem Bereich nicht sehr gross sein. Somit entfällt für die Firma Rose hier der Vorteil des besseren Einkaufspreises.
Was man bitte auch nicht vergessen darf, ist, dass manche Hersteller/Importeure es gar nicht mögen, wenn ihre Produkte von einem grossen Händler dauerhaft günstig angeboten werden. Dann beschweren sich nämlich die anderen Händler. Das kann soweit gehen, dass der Hersteller/Importeur sagt "_Entweder du passt deine Preise an, erhöhst sie wieder oder ich beliefere dich demnächst nicht mehr. Meine anderen Abnehmer laufen mir weg, weil sie deine Preise nicht mitgehen können/wollen._". Zeitlich begrenzte Angebote dürfen natürlich gemacht werden, aber ein dauerhaft günstiger Preis wird nicht von allen Herstellern/Importeuren gerne gesehen. Und gerade ein grosser Händler wie die Firma Rose steht da natürlich mehr unter Beobachtung der Konkurrenz wie ein kleinerer, unbekannterer Händler. Wer jetzt sagt, dass ist Bullshit, der hat leider keine Ahnung von den Internas im Einkauf des Einzelhandels.


----------



## Marksbo (10. März 2012)

Hallo,
das Thema ist zwar schon älter aber ich muß meine aktuellen Erfahrungen auch mal hier rein schreiben. 
Mein Uncle Jimbo 4 habe ich letztes Jahr im Oktober bekommen. 

Letztes Wochenende ist mit bei einer Tour die Führungsrolle meiner Rose Chain Guide ( wegen dem teil war das Rad schonmal in der Werstatt, da bei der Montage Loctite vergessen wurde ) abgefallen.

Nach einem Anruf bei Rose sagte der Herr aus der Technikabteilung er würde mir eine neue Kettenführung ( G Junkies, mit besserer Funktion ) per DHL zur Biketown schicken und ich sollte das Rad vorbeibringen. 
Gestern war  ich dann da und meine Reparatur wurde für mitte April angenommen.

 Nach den Angaben des Werstattmitarbeiters wären die halt komplett ausgebucht. 

Einen Garantiefall über einen Monat warten zu lassen finde ich unmöglich. 

mgf Markus


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (12. März 2012)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Thema ist zwar schon älter aber ich muß meine aktuellen Erfahrungen auch mal hier rein schreiben.
> Mein Uncle Jimbo 4 habe ich letztes Jahr im Oktober bekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Markus,

unser Kundenservice wird sich bei dir melden und alles Weitere absprechen. Für uns ist es natürlich wichtig, dass Garantiefälle schnellstmöglich bearbeitet werden. Da bei deinem Rad noch Sachen über den Garantiefall hinaus gemacht werden sollen, hat es sich zeitlich verzögert. Wir kümmern uns um eine schnelle Abwicklung.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (12. März 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Da bei deinem Rad noch Sachen über den Garantiefall hinaus gemacht werden sollen, hat es sich zeitlich verzögert.





Aber Hauptsache Stimmung machen.


----------



## Alex-F (12. März 2012)

:d


----------



## Marksbo (12. März 2012)

Was für sachen sollen das denn sein.
Die Kettenführung ( Rose chainguide ) sollte wie mit dem Techniker am Telefon besprochen gegen eine andere über die Garantie getauscht werden. 

Dann hatte ich leichtes Spiel an der Nabe am Hinterrad bemerkt und der rechte Bremshebel verdrehte sich beim Fahren trotz fester Schraube. Das sind doch alles Sachen die über die Garantie abgewickelt werden sollten.

Zumal die Kettenführung schon direkt nach der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Rad  nicht funktionierte wegen loser Schrauben  ( wurde schonmal in der Werkstatt repariert ) und die Kette öfter neben anstatt auf der Führung lag.
Ich war halt nur nicht davon begeistert, das der Herr der das Rad angenommen hat direkt den 12.04.12 als Reparaturtermin auf meinen Auftrag schreibt und sagt das wäre leider so.

Mit Stimmung machen hat das nichts zu tun !


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (13. März 2012)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Was für sachen sollen das denn sein.
> Die Kettenführung ( Rose chainguide ) sollte wie mit dem Techniker am Telefon besprochen gegen eine andere über die Garantie getauscht werden.
> 
> Dann hatte ich leichtes Spiel an der Nabe am Hinterrad bemerkt und der rechte Bremshebel verdrehte sich beim Fahren trotz fester Schraube. Das sind doch alles Sachen die über die Garantie abgewickelt werden sollten.
> ...


 
Hallo Markus,

das Spiel am Hinterrad lag am Schnellspanner, der nicht ganz festgezogen war.

Der gewünschte Austausch des Vorbaus ist kein Garantiefall. Aus Kulanz tauschen wir diesen auch noch bei einem Rad, das bereits ein halbes Jahr alt ist.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## OJMad (13. März 2012)

Sorry, aber


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (28. März 2012)

Hab meinen Onkel 2 im Februar bekommen. 
+ tolle Optik - ich mag die geradlinige Form ohne viel Farbfirlefanz
+ Preis / Leistung besser als bei jedem Anderen Hersteller/Versender
+ gutes Fahrverhalten
+ Top Teile verbaut (siehe Preis/Leistung)
+ guter/netter Service bislang

- Sollten sich öfters die Foren anschauen. Die Sattelstützenklemme taugt     einfach nix!!!!! Da sollten sie einfach mal neu konstruieren! 
- Image von ner Rose is nicht der Bringer. Ist mir aber egal. Kostet aber sicherlich Kunden. Da hätte man schon bei Firmengründung nicht den Nachnamen wählen sollen. Auch wenn´s Stolz macht. 
- Verfügbarkeit: Beim Onkel Jimbo ist die Rahmengröße S schon im Februar/März ausverkauft gewesen. Zum Glück hab ich meines vorher bestellt.


----------



## vik888 (2. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Kunde bei ROSE seit 2008 und habe schon unterschiedliche Bikes gefahren.
Granite Chief, Onkel, Red Bull. Wenn ich mit anderen Bikes vergleiche (Canyon, KTM , Scott), komme ich zum Ergebniss, dass vom Fahrgefühl her und Stabilität der Räder ROSE absolut TOP ist. Fahre zur Zeit Granite Chief 8 2012 und bin super zufrieden!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluespot (19. April 2012)

Hi alle ,habe am 12.04 mein beef cake reklamiert( rahmen krumm freillauf gestaucht) gestern abgeholt mit neuem rahmen neuen tretlagerschalen und neuer nabe watt willse mehr 
war super von rose laß sowas mal bei spezialized oder anderen 
namhaften herstellern machen und man merkt wie lange ein jahr dauern kann. Bei mir war alles erstklassig und super


----------



## fabi.e (19. April 2012)

Hallo,

wie kann ich herausbekommen, welche Rahmen größe ich tatsächlich habe?
Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl einen M anstatt L rahmen bekommen zu haben.
Habe schon mal oberrohrlänge gemessen, aber weiß nicht genau welche Punkte nun ausschlaggebend sind.


----------



## HtoTher (20. April 2012)

Mitte Sitzrohr bis Mitte Steuerrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (20. April 2012)

Falscher THREAD!!!!


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. Juni 2014)

staub wegpust....

Eine recht interessante Idee ist mA das neue *CYCLESTORIES *Magazin von Rose, welches heute in meinem Briefkasten war.
Das Katalog-Konzept geht im Zeitalter des Internetversandhandels so nicht mehr auf...also muß etwas anderes her, was den Kontakt zum Kunden hält.

Das Layout vom Magazin ist recht ansprechend, die Beiträge lesenswert. Ein reines Werbeblättchen ist es nicht.
Besonders gefiel mir ein Beitrag, wie Erwin Rose über die Anfänge seines Versandhandels erzählte.

Das legendäre "Starshot" BikeStyleMag hatte einen ähnlichen Zweck.


----------

